# Does this sound like cancer?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

It is very worrisome to have to wait and every little thing you notice just adds to the concern. If your vet is not seeing this as emergent you can take some comfort there. Sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can. Have you looked into a 24/7 specialty facility in your area? For your peace of mind not having to wait a week might be helpful.


----------



## OllieMama (Jan 1, 2021)

OscarsDad said:


> It is very worrisome to have to wait and every little thing you notice just adds to the concern. If your vet is not seeing this as emergent you can take some comfort there. Sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can. Have you looked into a 24/7 specialty facility in your area? For your peace of mind not having to wait a week might be helpful.


Our clinic is a 24/7 specialty clinic. As far as I know it’s the only one in the area. They have something like 21 vets on staff, but only a couple have the expertise we need here. 
I do feel better that they don’t think it’s critical he comes in right away, but man... I don’t like not knowing! I might give them a call and see if he could squeeze us in a little sooner.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

DexterDog’sMom said:


> Our clinic is a 24/7 specialty clinic. As far as I know it’s the only one in the area. They have something like 21 vets on staff, but only a couple have the expertise we need here.
> I do feel better that they don’t think it’s critical he comes in right away, but man... I don’t like not knowing! I might give them a call and see if he could squeeze us in a little sooner.


Just remember about the squeaky wheel. I would call. At least let them know that you can come immediately, if there is a cancellation.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

DexterDog’sMom said:


> Hi everyone-
> This is going to be a long-winded post so I apologize in advance. To anyone who has the patience to get through it, thank you!
> So there’s something going on with my Dexter. He’s just two weeks shy of 18 months old.
> About a week ago, I noticed he was stretching a lot more than usual any time he’d get up from sitting or lying down. Didn’t think too much of it. Then I noticed he was turning around every so often, looking at his hip area like something was annoying him. He’s basically a wild man most of the time, so I figured he must have pulled something being a spazz or tweaked something during an episode of the zoomies. I poked and prodded everywhere and he gave me absolutely no sign of pain or discomfort.
> ...


Waiting is so hard. I had to wait a couple months for my boys surgery, a week for the biopsy and now another 11 days till we see the oncologist. I pray it's nothing serious for your baby. I would call like someone else mentioned and get on on a cancellation list. I know my clinic is also a 24/7 clinic and they are supper busy. Good luck!


----------



## OllieMama (Jan 1, 2021)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Waiting is so hard. I had to wait a couple months for my boys surgery, a week for the biopsy and now another 11 days till we see the oncologist. I pray it's nothing serious for your baby. I would call like someone else mentioned and get on on a cancellation list. I know my clinic is also a 24/7 clinic and they are supper busy. Good luck!


Thanks! I keep thinking that I just want to know, one way or the other. Then I think I really don’t want to know!
Luckily our vet’s assistant called this afternoon and said he can get us in on Wednesday. So that’s good.
Our clinic is always super busy too, but I love that they’re 24/7/365. It’s peace of mind, for sure.
Good thoughts for your guy too!


----------



## OllieMama (Jan 1, 2021)

I know it’s been a while but I wanted to come back and update this.
It was cancer. It turned out to be an aggressive Immunoblastic Lymphosarcoma. The pathology report also said that a Pheochromocytoma couldn’t be ruled out.
By the time we took him in for the ultrasound on January 6th, he was already in pain. We’d called ahead and picked up some gabapentin for him a couple days before his appointment, just so he could get around and function.
The ultrasound showed that his kidney wasn’t just enlarged- there was a mass on it. Our vet saw some other tissue that he didn’t like the looks of, so he wanted to keep him and get him into surgery the next morning. He said that, in a best case scenario we could possibly remove the kidney and go from there. Worst case, he might be calling me during the surgery if decisions had to be made. That’s ultimately what happened. He found that there was cancer spreading up into his chest cavity and around his spinal chord. He said there was absolutely nothing we could do, so given the amount of pain he was already in, we let him go without bringing him out of anesthesia.
It’s been so hard. I think, when you have a Golden, you’re at least somewhat prepared for what might happen “down the road.” We weren’t prepared for this. I never imagined getting blindsided when my little guy was 18 months old.
I’m still trying to get my head around it. Our vet said he’s never seen anything that bad in a dog that young. I feel like I still need to know why it happened but I know there aren’t any answers. It makes losing him that much harder to accept.

I hope this will be a caution to anyone considering a backyard breeder. That’s where our Dexter came from. They got us with the “we aren’t in it for the money” and “these dogs are our babies” . I know that what happened to Dexter maybe couldn’t have been prevented. I know that cancer can show up in the most well-bred dogs. But the difference is, his “breeders” most certainly could prevent this going forward and have chosen not to. We’ve learned that they’ve already bred his sire again to another female. And we just found out that they bred his mother again as well (4th litter in less than two years.). So they clearly don’t care that there is cancer in that line, somewhere. My heart just breaks for those pups and the families who will be buying them. It’s something to think about and keep in mind, if you’re going to roll the dice on this kind of breeder. Trust me, it’s not worth the heartbreak.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So very sorry to hear such tragic news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that's such sad news.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

DexterDog’sMom said:


> I know it’s been a while but I wanted to come back and update this.
> It was cancer. It turned out to be an aggressive Immunoblastic Lymphosarcoma. The pathology report also said that a Pheochromocytoma couldn’t be ruled out.
> By the time we took him in for the ultrasound on January 6th, he was already in pain. We’d called ahead and picked up some gabapentin for him a couple days before his appointment, just so he could get around and function.
> The ultrasound showed that his kidney wasn’t just enlarged- there was a mass on it. Our vet saw some other tissue that he didn’t like the looks of, so he wanted to keep him and get him into surgery the next morning. He said that, in a best case scenario we could possibly remove the kidney and go from there. Worst case, he might be calling me during the surgery if decisions had to be made. That’s ultimately what happened. He found that there was cancer spreading up into his chest cavity and around his spinal chord. He said there was absolutely nothing we could do, so given the amount of pain he was already in, we let him go without bringing him out of anesthesia.
> ...


I’m so very sorry for your heartbreak and for your loss of Dexter.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Like you said, we think it might happen sometime but surely not at 18 months old! You made the most loving and selfless choice for sweet Dexter. I wish you and your family comfort and peace.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm really sorry. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

I am so very sorry for your boy Dexter and you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## OllieMama (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks everyone.
This past Friday would have been his second birthday. It was a rough weekend.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I am so very sorry. It is always hard to lose a beloved companion, but to lose one so young is especially hard.


----------



## OllieMama (Jan 1, 2021)

Here’s a picture of him. This was taken just a couple weeks before we lost him.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Just reading your story and my heart breaks for you. I am so sorry. He was a handsome boy and I can tell through your words just how much love you hold for him.


----------

